# Meguiars Deep crystal coating mini review



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Ok after recieving this from meguiars to test a few weeks ago i finally got round to testing this today.

A regular customer wanted one of his cars getting ready for a show so we decided to give this a try as the lsp.

Polishes and microfiber pads from meguiars which im messing with at the moment.

a few pics ,i.phone im afraid as my camera battery was flat

standard expected 50/50 shot










the box










the contents










application










the finish





































ok on to the product in use.

identical in use to C1,wolfs etc ,the supplied applicator cloth was not for me and ill give my feed back on it to meguiars so switched to make up pads and this made it a easy to apply,up to a minute cure time then remove and then a second application left to cure for 45 minutes indoors .
With removal i found that you had a similar time to C1,as i got caught out on the boot and had to reapply the first layer to remove left over product that wouldnt buff off.The second layer went on easily with no issues :thumb:

in short very well packaged durability will be monitired over the coming months and i also used dodo juice supernatural hybrid wax on the bumpers for a comparison.

i'll report back in due course to see how it holds up to its claims to reduce swirl infliction etc as the owner is terrible at wash technique(if somehow your reading this Martin i told you id post this comment:lol

Appologies again for the brief and rather poor photos 

thanks for reading

Rob


----------



## GMToyota (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks Rob, interesting product. 

I'm just curious for its price, since I don't know if people are going to favor this if it's going to be more expensive than Body Wrap or C1.


----------



## fishbonezken (Apr 17, 2010)

arghhh If only I could have this on my coating shootout. Any idea on when is it going on sale?


----------

